

I read about startups and the entrepreneur life a lot, but is it realistic? - boringdayjobguy

I'm just your average guy in a Network Engineer role, 9-5 etc, but I'm becoming increasingly dissatisfied by the post-industrialist working world, and how it sits with me. I don't want to work for a giant company that pivots slowly and has masses of red tape, but it seems like it's impossible to find a job (especially in New Zealand) at a start up. Your only real option is to create a start up, but how does one do that without money? Whilst being in a tiny country?&#60;p&#62;It's motivating and discouraging seeing all these posts about companies raising funding and doing all this great stuff, when I'm stuck in a 9-5 job that feels like I'm doomed to be stuck in for the rest of my life to be "comfortable." It's depressing, I don't want to be comfortable, I'd rather do cool shit, but where does one start?&#60;p&#62;There are plenty of motivational posts from start up founders along the lines of "just do what you love" and "quit your job, follow your dream" but this doesn't really seem realistic or even explain anything useful.&#60;p&#62;HN, how do I break out of the comfortable life before it's too late?
======
halis
You are looking for answers on here that I don't think anyone can give you.
You either want it so bad that you will do anything to make it happen or you
don't.

For instance, I am at work 9 hours per day 5 days per work every week, I have
a wife, two dogs and twin boys that are only two months old. I have a mortgage
and car payments, student loans, yet I find the time to work on my startup
every night.

Lots of people have told me that it's not a good idea, that I won't make any
money with it and I just won't listen.

Hope that helps you.

~~~
boringdayjobguy
Wow - that's commitment right there. I want 'it' pretty bad, but haven't found
what that is just yet. Thanks for the feedback.

------
tubbzor
Have you considered moving out of New Zealand?

I'm not sure of your experience or personal life as it's not stated but if
you've been working a steady 9-5 as a Network Engineer for a few years you
likely have some money saved up I'd assume? What's stopping you from renting a
small place in the U.S. or Europe (or even Australia?) and start looking for
companies you'd want to work for?

On a side note I'm not going to pretend like I'm some huge risk taker, but
from your post it seems at some point you're just going to have to leave your
comfortable job and jump. What do you have to lose? If you continue down this
path you'll only become more depressed. If you move onto trying to make cool
shit and do well, then congrats! If you so happen to fail or hate it then
there will always be another 9-5 for a big company to come back to.

Some food for thought, good luck.

------
richkidsoftwtr
I find every "entrepreneur" has a tipping point at which point his/her mind
and body decide that it's time to take the leap. It's kind of like falling in
love - you can't really explain the feeling but it's just there.

Having said that, in my humble opinion, the answer to "how do I break out of
the comfortable life?" is: you just do it. Not quite sure how else to say it.
If you believe in yourself, and you believe in what you're going to
build/start/operate then trust me, your mind and body will scheme up a way to
make sure you do it somehow.

Hang in there. If it's meant to be it will. Good luck man.

------
tomln
Your problem is highlighted in the title of your thread. "I read... a lot".
Build things, try stuff, and don't make excuses. New Zealand is small, but it
is a unique market (New Zealander here). You don't need money to bang out a
bit of code. It seems like you are afraid to try because building a startup
seems so difficult, but you don't have to build a "startup", just build
something. Things will flow from there. Good luck!

